# Frage bezüglich Streaming-Traffics



## dsolianyi (5. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Ich möchte einen Streaming-Server einrichten, sodass ich dann via Browser beobachten kann, was in meinem Zimmer abläuft (eine Art Überwachungskamera). Jetzt stelle die Einrichtung des Servers für mich kein besonderes Problem für mich dar, aber ich frag' mich, ob der Server ständig den Stream ins Internet sendet (und so einen grossen Traffic verursacht) oder werden die Daten (bzw. der Stream) nur dann gesendet, wenn irgendjemand eine Anfrage an diesen Server startet (z.B. Browser)? Kennt sich da jemmand aus? Bitte um Hilfe!

Danke vorraus!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
SOLIANYI Dmitri


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (5. Februar 2006)

Na ja, wohin soll der Server denn die Daten schicken, wenn es keinen Empfänger für den Stream gibt?  

Wenn man es von der anderen Seite her betrachtet, kann es natürlich sein, dass die Kamera ständig Daten an den Server verschickt und dadurch Traffic verursacht. Das kommt aber natürlich auf die eingesetzte Software(konfiguration) an.


----------



## dsolianyi (7. Februar 2006)

Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Na ja, wohin soll der Server denn die Daten schicken, wenn es keinen Empfänger für den Stream gibt?
> 
> Wenn man es von der anderen Seite her betrachtet, kann es natürlich sein, dass die Kamera ständig Daten an den Server verschickt und dadurch Traffic verursacht. Das kommt aber natürlich auf die eingesetzte Software(konfiguration) an.


Hi!

Siehe mal, ich haabe einen LAN mit ca. 5-7 PC's bei mir daheim aufgebaut. Davon ist einer PC Win 2003 auf dem der Dienst für Streaming-Server laufen soll. Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen, ob es einen Traffic geben würde, wenn ich diesen Streaming-Server so einrichte, dass dieser die Aufnahmen von Kameras live überträgt. Dass es einen Traffic IM LAN geben wird, ist mir klar, aber wird es dann auch einen Traffic AUSSERHALB LANs (also übers Innternet) geben?


----------



## D@nger (7. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
ja, es wird Traffic verbraucht, denn die Livecam sendet die Bilder bzw. das Video ins Internet, das wird als Upload bezeichnet. Bei einem Volumentarif (z.B. bei DSL) würde der Upload berechnet werden. Wenn du aber schon das Geld für einen Windows 2003 Server ausgibst kannst du dir auch eine anständige Cam-Software laden, die das alles regelt.


----------



## spoi (7. Februar 2006)

wenn das so aussieht:

webcam -> Streamserver (win2003 in diesem fall) -> DSL/Internet -> Client/Browser

entsteht nur Traffic ins WWW, wenn sich jemand das Bild der Webcam anschaut. Denn an wen soll den der Server Daten schicken wenn sie keiner anfordert?

sollte das so aussehen:
webcam -> DSL/Internet -> Server -> Client
würde natürchlich ständig Traffic entstehen.


----------



## dsolianyi (8. Februar 2006)

spoi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn das so aussieht:
> 
> webcam -> Streamserver (win2003 in diesem fall) -> DSL/Internet -> Client/Browser
> 
> ...


Danke!

Genau das wollte ich wissen...
Bei mir ist die 1. Variante der Fall.
Ich hatte schon eine Vorahnung, dass es keinen externen Traffic ausmacht, wenn es niemand anfordert. Wollte einfach nur auf Nummer sicher gehen und herausfinden, ob meine Theorie stimmt.

So wie ich es jetzt verstanden habe, heisst es jetzt, dass sowohl die Kameras als auch der Streaming-Server 24 Stunden am Tag laufen können und ich zahle nur den Traffic, wo ich mich dann mit dem Server verbinde und somit auch den Inhalt des Servers anfordere...richtig?

MfG
SOLIANYI Dmitri


----------

